# Any coaches near NE PA?



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

Any coaches near Towanda, PA? I have been shooting for many years, approximately 20, and my form is the result of self learning, much reading and experimentation. Normally I am a reasonable shot, typically shoot 298-300 with 38x to 48x indoors, 270 - 285 3D Open class and believe I am employing back tension execution. I feel to take it to the next level I need an expert to take a look at my form. I really do not want to start one of these "How does my form look" threads, but am more than willing to take pictures videos or what ever may be needed. Anyone interested?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

BDZ,

You can check this list for instructors and coaches in your state. There may be some near you. http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Programs/Coaching/Coach-Locator.aspx

Arne


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Google Larry Wise. He is in central PA. One if the best coaches in the US. I believe he was Braden Gallentheins coach. His books include Core Archery. His vid is even better. Well worth the trip.


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

I have his book and grew up within 45 min. of where he lives. I will give this a try.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Have you checked out Archery Addiction in Walnutport. I think they have some level 3 & level 4 coaches there.


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

go with larry wise one of the best


----------



## Jeff Caravan (Jan 21, 2011)

Larry Wise!


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Terry Wunderle is Braden's coach not Larry wise


----------

